
Kilo: A text editor in less than 1000 LOC with syntax highlight and search - obilgic
https://github.com/antirez/kilo
======
ColinWright
Massive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12065217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12065217)

